

How I Would Do SEO for Rap Genius (2012) - cocoflunchy
http://moz.com/blog/how-i-would-do-seo-for-rap-genius

======
tomharari
Hey all I'm the author of the post. Glad to see the post get on HN - happy to
answer any questions ya'll have.

------
josh2600
Great article full of helpful info.

The main takeaway for marketers who don't have the scale of content that
RapGenius has should be this: content is king.

Long form content is back and making stuff people want to read is more
important than ever. Great content + the semantic web is something everyone
can leverage to increase their site visibility.

~~~
AznHisoka
How would you determine how to write engaging content your followers would
enjoy reading? Things like asking your audience, etc are not scalable.

~~~
tomharari
Good question and it's the one everyone asks. There's a couple ways you can
figure this out. Scrapebox lets you scale the process of looking at google
suggest. You could probably build a scraper of quora suggestions. Anywhere
people are asking questions about topics related to your business will help
you figure out what content. There's a google docs tool made by a guy named
Richard Baxter that does something similar I'll see if I can find it and post
the link here.

------
andymcsherry
Domain and page authority in this case is relatively useless. The problem with
lyrics SEO is rampant duplicate content. Every site has the same content and
since Rap Genius is relatively new to the game, the way to climb the rankings
is to do exactly what they've excelled at: getting their users to submit
unique content. It's the same reason songmeanings.net has succeeded as well.

Your comment about storing each comment in a separate URL seems to be the true
value here. Then each landing page can distinguish itself from the dozens of
other lyric clone sites.

Disclaimer: used to work for Tunewiki, another lyric site

~~~
tomharari
Yup you hit the nail on the head. Great strategy for starting out an driving
traffic quickly. I think the value add long term comes from being an authority
in decoding hip hop, not just lyrics per se.

------
pearjuice
What does Mozilla have to do wit- oh wait.

